# Opinions/advice on window coverings



## Twlya_Smith (Jan 16, 2015)

I recently purchased a new home that didn't come with any blinds or shades or drapery, which was fine, but now that I've re-painted or am mostly done re-painting all of the walls, it is time to be looking at blinds or shades or whatever. The only window so far that has anything is my living room window, which I purchased curtains for the week I moved in.

So while I have decided that I'm mostly likely going to put blinds up in all of the main floor's windows, I am now debating whether to add curtains to them as well or not. I don't want the windows to look "crowded," but at the same time I live in the Midwest, so I know the benefit that energy efficient curtains would bring. I know I could be valances up, but I am curious if there is anything between a curtain and a valance (like if they had a baby, does that type of window drapery exist)?

I also have a partially underground basement that needs some stuff put on the windows, but if I do a certain type on the main level - say blinds and curtains - do I need to carry that same look to the basement, or does it really matter? 

I know it will come down to personal preference, but I was curious to see if anyone had any tips or experiences with something that worked better than something else.

Thank you!


----------



## flhtcu (Oct 12, 2014)

All my windows have blinds [for privacy] and curtains for decoration.All you see from outside is the blinds,so I wouldn't waste money on curtains in the basement.


----------

